# Video of Whaleshark on the Oriskany



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

*Video of whale shark on the Oriskany*

Below are two versions of some whale shark footage I shot on the Oriskany using my HD mask strap-mounted video camera. Note the absence of those pesky bubbles. 

This is the very short version:
http://www.sea-space.com/videos/Whaleshark.wmv

This is the very long version:
http://www.sea-space.com/videos/Whaleshark-long.wmv

Enjoy.

P.S. I have lots of additional footage of recent dives in the Pensacola area. Let me know if you would like me to post more.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Please post more and tell us about the camera and mount.


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

*Waayyy Cool....!*

I dove on one back in the mid eighties....Thought I was special until it turned slowly my way and gave me the "eye" as it was sucking in a bunch of anchovies...I instantly believed that I "looked like" a bunch of anchovies and launched myself clear of the water and over the gunwale...! My buddies swear I never touched the rail....They still laugh about it!!
The video is great! 
Nicely done...


----------

